# MINI Clubvan



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The Clubvan is an unusual variant that may be coming to the US in September 2013. It is a Clubman with a flat cargo area instead of rear seats. The rear most side windows are replaced with body colored panels.

The Clubvan qualifies as a UK commercial Vehicle. VAT registered businesses can get back the 20% Value Added Tax.

The Clubvan has been out in the UK for a few months. I haven't seen a single one on the road yet.

Colors are limited to White, light blue and metallic black. The car comes as a Clubman One, Clubman Cooper and Clubman Cooper D. There is no S or SD probably because fleet managers aren't going to order any. Most of the Clubman options are available on the Clubvan. The main exceptions are the Harmon Kardon sound system and the Sport Package. Can't get the factory fitted Recaro seats as they require the Sport Package.



















Fully carpeted cargo area. There is an optional rubber cargo tray.










Aluminum bulkhead and mesh metal grill keep loose cargo out of the passenger area. They also make the club door all but useless.


----------

